# 9 inch Ryobi Band Saw



## [email protected] (Jun 18, 2011)

Can I use my 9 inch Ryobi Band saw to cut tenons?


----------



## Gary Beasley (Jan 21, 2009)

Depends on how big a tenon and how much of it you are cutting. If it's just a cleanup job after cutting the main part with the table saw, good. That little thing has poor power so I'd go slow with it.


----------



## glh17 (Jul 7, 2010)

I had a 9" ryobi and sold it when I got my Jet. I never cut tenons with it but I don't see why you couldn't in relatively small pieces. I'd plan on doing some sanding or chiseling but I'd say that even on a larger saw.


----------



## CNYCarl (Apr 16, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Can I use my 9 inch Ryobi Band saw to cut tenons?


You should trade out of that Ryobi asap. They're ok for balsa wood, but real bandsaws are a whole lot bigger and sturdier.

Judging by your email addy, you're in my neck of the woods. Hit craigslist- there's usually some nice bandsaws for sale cheap because the owner doesn't have a clue how to tune it. You can email me with any questions- at least I can tell you what not to buy.


----------



## Howard Ferstler (Sep 27, 2007)

I would not trade it out as has been suggested. I have one and also have a 14 inch model for bigger jobs. I keep a "skinny" blade on mine and use it regularly for light-duty work. The 14 incher, with a wider blade, is reserved for, well, heavier work. If you have space for it, keep it and use it where the bigger saw would be inconvenient-to-use overkill. I also have a scroll saw, and the three together form a team for certain kinds of work.

I also modified mine. Surrounded the aluminum table with extensions made of wood, and balanced the wheels to make it run butter smooth. It is not a bad saw, just a small one.

Photo attached.

Howard Ferstler


----------



## thehunter (Oct 27, 2010)

CNYCarl said:


> You should trade out of that Ryobi asap. They're ok for balsa wood, but real bandsaws are a whole lot bigger and sturdier.
> 
> Judging by your email addy, you're in my neck of the woods. Hit craigslist- there's usually some nice bandsaws for sale cheap because the owner doesn't have a clue how to tune it. You can email me with any questions- at least I can tell you what not to buy.


i live north of syracuse in central square and i check CL everyday dont see many band saws except little ones like hes already got


----------



## dribron (Jul 19, 2010)

The 9" ryobi is fine for small jogs, but not real usefull for anything else. As for tenon's, well if only used for clean up, it should be fine.


----------

